# Impression avec The Gimp et X11 d'Apple



## capdefra (22 Janvier 2003)

J'ai installe X11 fourni par Apple ainsi que X11 Launcher (d'ou Clavier francais sans Pb majeur), puis OpenOffice 1.0.1 qui fonctionne bien et enfin The Gimp qui demarre au poil et en francais de surcroit.Par contre alors que l'impression ne pose pas de Pb avec OpenOffice (grace a l'utilitaire de configuration d'impression fourni je suppose!), je ne sais pas comment faire pour reussir a imprimer avec The Gimp.Mon imprimante n'est pas Postscript:c'est une Epson stylus Photo 810.
Merci par avance pour votre aide.
Franck CAPDEVILLE


----------



## plumber (22 Janvier 2003)

j'ai pas de réponse là mais cherche sur google

print with machin

print with machin with stylus

excetera


----------



## pacou (23 Janvier 2003)

gimp-print


----------



## capdefra (23 Janvier 2003)

J'ai installe Gimp-Print et l'impression depuis l'application Gimp fonctionne mais la qualite est tres mauvaise.Plusieurs remarques:
-dans le pilote de Gimp-Print sous OS X je peux selectionner mon modele  ,la Stylus Photo 810 et realiser dans une appli sous OS X une impression de qualite (par exemple avec Graphic Converter).
-dans la configuration de l'impression depuis l'appli Gimp je ne retrouve pas un choix aussi etendu de modeles Epson et j'ai teste avec la Stylus photo 750, la 870, la 1200 avec bien sur mon imprimante sous OS X geree par le pilote de Gimp-Print et pas celui d'Epson.
j'obtiens dans tous les cas le meme resultat:une impression tres pale avec beaucoup de points, quelle que soit la qualite choisie dans les dialogues d'impression.Dans la FAQ de Gimp-Print j'ai trouve l'evocation d'un Pb de ce type avec le modele 870 et au dessus ainsi qu'une solution que je n'ai pas reussie a appliquer.La commande proposee etait de faire dans /dev:
mknod unlpt0 c 113 64 root wheel
et la reponse etait:invalid number for root
Bref je seche alors que je suis sans doute tres pres du but et que je trouve parailleurs le fonctionnement de Gimp tres fluide et reactif sur mon iMac 500 CDRW (avec 640 Mo de Ram cependant!).
Merci pour votre aide.
Franck CAPDEVILLE


----------



## pacou (23 Janvier 2003)

Je suis désolé de ne pouvoir plus vous aider.

J'avoue que je savais que gimp-print permettait l'accès à CUPS depuis les applications X11, mais je n'ai jamais essayé moi même.

Bon courage.

Au fait : êtes vous allé faire un tour sur leur site : il y a peut être des FAQ ou un forum de discussion...


----------

